# What Are You Practicing Today?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

I have been working on a few things.

3 notes per string legato. I have been relearning to play
5th fret 1st finger
7th fret 2nd finger
9th fret 4th finger

I usually use my middle finger (3rd) for the 7th fret. It is taking me some time to start using my first and second finger for a 2 fret stretch instead of my 1st and 3rd fingers. It is really coming along now. Instead of stretching I am shifting my hand up and down the neck slightly and rapidly.

I also have been working on learning every note on the fretboard. All the C notes, D notes etc. There is a pattern, but I also want to really know every note instantly without thinking about it.

I decided to make this week the key of C week, and try to practice and play in the key of C. (I usually noodle and practice in the key of E). So I relearned Like A Rolling Stone by Bob Dylan. I am going to make every week a different key.

Lastly I have learned some triad inversions.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm working on some open string country licks in keys other than A and G


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> country licks in keys other than A and G


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


I do a few of those, but i usually cheat. I have a B/G bender.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

My teacher has me working on chords for "Ain't got nothing but the blues" by Robbin Ford as an exercise in what can be played over it. i.e. major, minor, dorian and diminished scales all work at various points. A lot of practice potential in one song!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I adopt the "one key a week" proposal ! Great idea ! Thanks !
As I planned to take care of my fretting accuracy, both will work together.
I mean there are so many thing in so many directions we can practise...
We actually have to plan a schedule and stick to it.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

I took the weekend off from my practising, just played, sang and played harmonica. Yesterday everything from Scott Bihram to Ryan Adams, played for almost 5 hrs. Today fingers a little tender this morning, haha.
This aft. learned ventura highway and wicked game.
Me and youtube, we be buds! It just makes it sooo easy to figure out when you can watch someone play it, or even have a complete lesson. Back in the day set the needle down, try to figure out a chord, repeat.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm practicing for the record we are making starting on Tuesday (we drive down to the studio tomorrow).

I also need to pack.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

^^^ Wish you nothing but the very best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

brucew said:


> ... Back in the day set the needle down, try to figure out a chord, repeat.


Yeah, that was always a ton of fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2018)

brucew said:


> Back in the day set the needle down, try to figure out a chord, repeat.


That's the way I did it, but looking back I think the smart players where buying guitar magazines and learning from the tab...

Yesterday I learned how to play Sharp Dressed Man the way it is done... This is the first time I have used my thumb to fret the low E string.







A lesson on speed picking:


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> . ... but looking back I think the smart players where buying guitar magazines and learning from the tab...


Could be but someone still has to figure out the tab note for note.

Way back in high school a friend of mine was so gifted that he was able to figure out all of the Jethro Tull piano, acoustic guitar and electric including solos all of it note for note from the record. Flute was his main instrument and he had that all done too.


----------



## Whimpers (Feb 10, 2018)

those techniques and advice is is a lot of work and a hard thing to do but i will try practicing it thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

I cleaned up an old '60's Ibanez bass and for the first time I started playing bass. 30" scale is good for growing carpel tunnel. Running through scales and working on playing clean notes with no artifacts. Need bass for recording.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Peter Tosh - I Am That I Am (Chords)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just learned Norwegian Wood for a quick tune and practicing filling out parts for some original material. Also checking out some more fingerstyle with this gentleman.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The proper way to play the first solo in November Rain.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I keep working on the songs/chord progressions I've come up with. Paying a lot more attention to my pick and strumming hand, keeping things smooooth and under control.


----------

